# who does plastisol transfers for you.



## mskcustomshirts (Jun 9, 2011)

*Hello I have a design and need about 100 prints of it on plastisol paper. Does anyone know a company that will do this?*


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's a list of all known plastisol transfer companies courtesy of Wormil: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

You can try these folks, meibers.com/Heat_Printing.html. used them this summer and was satisfied.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. There are many good transfer companies out there. Its important to first get samples from the companies you are considering to test them for
feel,look,durability,and overall quality.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

I have had great luck with Versatranz & Transfer Express


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Transfer Express.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Currently I'm using Semo.


----------



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

I can not recommend Dowling Graphics enough.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I can tell you that I will never use ABC Custom Prints every again, formly BBT (Brandbook Tee's), and I'm told Clyde was called something before that per a post. Lot's of problems and only finger pointing from ABC and Robb at One Stroke Ink. When I sent transfer's to other shops, see what they say:
Bryan, Good Morning I tried the heat transfer you sent me from the ABC Custom Prints. The transfer applied great at 380 degrees and looked great
Until the garment cooled down and then the transfer peeled away at all points when I scratched or touched any place on the transfer. I then tried rubbing on the transfer paper where the new transfer was intact before applying heat to the transfer and the paint just comes off the paper like it’s been cured wrong in the process. I 
Have been using heat transfers for 13 years from several companies and I have never seen this failure in a heat transfer.
Thanks, Lila’ Sewing & Embroidery

Maybe if ABC reads stuff like this enogh they will either fix the problem or change their name again!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bryan Ultduct said:


> I can tell you that I will never use ABC Custom Prints every again, formly BBT (Brandbook Tee's), and I'm told Clyde was called something before that per a post. Lot's of problems and only finger pointing from ABC and Robb at One Stroke Ink. When I sent transfer's to other shops, see what they say:
> Bryan, Good Morning I tried the heat transfer you sent me from the ABC Custom Prints. The transfer applied great at 380 degrees and looked great
> Until the garment cooled down and then the transfer peeled away at all points when I scratched or touched any place on the transfer. I then tried rubbing on the transfer paper where the new transfer was intact before applying heat to the transfer and the paint just comes off the paper like it’s been cured wrong in the process. I
> Have been using heat transfers for 13 years from several companies and I have never seen this failure in a heat transfer.
> ...


Bryan, you've already made your opinions known quite well in the thread you started on this subject last week. No point in digging up old posts and 'piling on'. Let it go man, let it go.


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

Dowling is great!


----------



## shirtlady888 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bryan Ultduct said:


> I can tell you that I will never use ABC Custom Prints every again, formly BBT (Brandbook Tee's), and I'm told Clyde was called something before that per a post. Lot's of problems and only finger pointing from ABC and Robb at One Stroke Ink. When I sent transfer's to other shops, see what they say:
> Bryan, Good Morning I tried the heat transfer you sent me from the ABC Custom Prints. The transfer applied great at 380 degrees and looked great
> Until the garment cooled down and then the transfer peeled away at all points when I scratched or touched any place on the transfer. I then tried rubbing on the transfer paper where the new transfer was intact before applying heat to the transfer and the paint just comes off the paper like it’s been cured wrong in the process. I
> Have been using heat transfers for 13 years from several companies and I have never seen this failure in a heat transfer.
> ...


I have been using custom transfers from ABC CUSTON PRINTS formerly Boo-z and BRANDBOOK TEES for about 20 years. Never a bad one ever, I talking about hundreds of different custom jobs. Mr.Clyde has helped me so many times with artwork and didn't charged me anything extra for most of them.


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

We are having great luck with F&M, found them at the Long Beach ISS show.
Heat Transfers | F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ditto on FM.... 15 cent One Color Heat Transfers


----------



## Got T (Mar 12, 2012)

Originally Posted by *PVBeach*







_I tried to use some transfers that I received from Booz warehouse and I set the temperature and time and the transfer where extremely hard to remove. Some of the ink did not even come off. Does this happen with old tranfers?_








We all get asked who to use, interesting how so many folks use who for different reasons which is nice. Seems we lead the blind by what we like when we should also state whom we wouldn't use to save them the issues we had if any, ha ha. When things are going good they all are great companies, the pot holes in the road really tells the truth on which company to us or not to use!


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

pro world custom


----------



## shirtlady888 (Feb 25, 2012)

I get my transfers from Abc Custom Prints. I get 50 sheets of my design for $65.00. I've been using them for years when they were *Boo-z. I tried other places and the cost was at least double. They even help me with my artwork and seldom ever charge me extra for fixing my artwork.*


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Check the vendors list for one near you.


----------

